# illik [ilic]



## Luder

Okay, I doubt "illik" is a Romanian word (maybe it's Turkish), but it seems to be used in Romania, because I came I across it in a book by a Romanian author (Istrati). Here it is:

"Nous étions tous deux endimanchés: lui [...]; moi, robe blanche avec _fotas _brodées à la main, _illik_ et pantoufles de velours chargées de dessin aux couleurs vives..."

Does anyone know what these _illik_ might be?


----------



## farscape

*Ilic *(see dexonline) is an article of clothing mainly worn by Romanian folk in traditional dress. Looks like a sleeveless jacket made out of felt, wool or sheep fur. Here you can find some pictorial representations of the Romanian traditional dress including the *ilic *- which does come from Turkish (*yelek*).

Later,

.


----------



## Luder

Thank you very much, farscape. Very helpful.

Edit: and now that I follow your link, it's obvious. It's clearly the same word as the Spanish--"chaleco"--for _vest_.


----------



## farscape

In Romanian _ilic _and _vestă _(vest) are not the same: a three piece suit will never have an "ilic" but a vest as the third piece.

Best,

.


----------

